# Who is the biggest "Pot-Stirrer" on this board?



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Given the above choices, who do you think is the biggest instigator on this forum.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

This is going to be great if it backfires on you.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> This is going to be great if it backfires on you.



Quiet down hillbilly.......


----------



## fredw (Oct 12, 2006)

This one would be a good one for the mods to stay away from (well, maybe not).


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm just hurt I wasn't mentioned. I voted fulldraw.


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

I've always heard the guilty dog barks first.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> I've always heard the guilty dog barks first.



Did you notice who had the first reply


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

I am shocked, appalled, and outraged that my name was even included in this ignominious list.


----------



## billy336 (Oct 12, 2006)

FLORIDA BOYS!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yall bunch of drunks.........Yall have me mistaken for someone else


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 12, 2006)

*Write in candidate...*

Couldn't help wondering why GEAUXLSU wasn't included in the poll?  

I would like to officially add Phil as my write-in candidate.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 12, 2006)

Niether one of the top two are listed.  Could not vote for any in this poll.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yall bunch of drunks.........Yall have me mistaken for someone else



KAPOW!   (That's the sound of a backfire).


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> KAPOW!   (That's the sound of a backfire).





Yes by all means.......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Given the above choices, who do you think is NOT the biggest instigator on this forum.....



Don't be changing it around....big cheater.   


EVERYONE:  THE POLL STILL ASKS WHO IS THE BIGGEST POT-STIRRER.   HE FORGOT TO EDIT THAT.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Don't be changing it around....big cheater.
> 
> 
> EVERYONE:  THE POLL STILL ASKS WHO IS THE BIGGEST POT-STIRRER.   HE FORGOT TO EDIT THAT.



What on earth do you mean.......Just like politics, your trying to slander my name


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Don't be changing it around....big cheater.
> 
> 
> EVERYONE:  THE POLL STILL ASKS WHO IS THE BIGGEST POT-STIRRER.   HE FORGOT TO EDIT THAT.



It don't much matter what he edits. We got us a mod or two that'll set things right.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It don't much matter what he edits. We got us a mod or two that'll set things right.



Speaking of cheaters......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 12, 2006)

How did I get stir'd up in this?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How did I get stir'd up in this?



Can you believe 243 pm'd me and wanted me to add your name to the poll........


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How did I get stir'd up in this?




Guilt by association, all it takes around here.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How did I get stir'd up in this?



Like me, you were just an innocent bystander, right?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Like me, you were just an innocent bystander, right?



Yeah I was. 















I mean WE...


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2006)

Another write in for Gooks!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I am shocked, appalled, and outraged that my name was even included in this ignominious list.



You must be sweeping the Florida vote.  There aren't any numbers showing up.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You must be sweeping the Florida vote.  There aren't any numbers showing up.



This vote is rigged.......


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You must be sweeping the Florida vote.  There aren't any numbers showing up.



Them hanging chads will get you every time...


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> This vote is rigged.......




Not rigged, you're just delusional from smelling all that backfire gunpowder.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> Not rigged, you're just delusional from smelling all that backfire gunpowder.



No gun powder......The crossbow string broke.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Them hanging chads will get you every time...



The numbers are starting to show now......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> Not rigged, you're just delusional from smelling all that backfire gunpowder.




More like....


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> No gun powder......The crossbow string broke.




Don't blame ALL those knots on your head on THAT.


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> More like....





You can always tell when Spotlite is around huh?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> Don't blame ALL those knots on your head on THAT.



Where are the mods when you need them? I need to add another option to the poll


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> The numbers are starting to show now......



Uh-oh...


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Where are the mods when you need them? I need to add another option to the poll





Not even I could deflect all those speeding clicks aimed at your name.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Uh-oh...



I don't think we have much to worry about.   

I'm preparing my concession speech.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> Not even I could deflect all those speeding clicks aimed at your name.



Im thinking someone wore a bullet proof vest today........


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im thinking someone wore a bullet proof vest today........




Well at least I'm not 10 ft tall.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 12, 2006)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Couldn't help wondering why GEAUXLSU wasn't included in the poll?
> 
> I would like to officially add Phil as my write-in candidate.




We have an ID on number two.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 12, 2006)

billy336 said:


> FLORIDA BOYS!!!



Typical Billy response - can't even pick from the list or just can't read the list.  Leave me out of this one since I am from Florida.

My top two are not even listed so I think this a rigged poll.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Given the above choices, who do you think is the biggest instigator on this forum.....



Well I had to vote for the one who stirred this thread up....looks like you stepped in it too!


----------



## parkerman (Oct 12, 2006)

you left off a few from the list.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Just BB said:


> Well I had to vote for the one who stirred this thread up....looks like you stepped in it too!




You preach it brother!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I don't think we have much to worry about.
> 
> I'm preparing my concession speech.



Don't look now, but you're gaining on him. 

























Imagine that.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Don't look now, but you're gaining on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's buying votes for the opposition...


----------



## roadkill (Oct 12, 2006)

Oops!  I clicked on the wrong one!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

roadkill said:


> Oops!  I clicked on the wrong one!



Duly noted....one vote for Dutch mistakingly cast for Elfiii.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

Due to popular demand, I added a candidate. 

I'll not vote on this so to keep it "fair", but will say that the BEST pot stirrers are the ones that do it under the radar... Meaning they sneak it in and when called on it are like "But that's not what I meant, I meant it like... " 

Have fun y'all.

Dutch, if I can help, let me know.


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Due to popular demand, I added a candidate.
> 
> I'll not vote on this so to keep it "fair" , but will say that the BEST pot stirrers are the ones that do it under the radar... Meaning they sneak it in and when called on it are like "But that's not what I meant, I meant it like... "
> 
> ...





I'm sure that will get someone's attention.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> what about all them votes that went to others on account the preferred candidates name didn't show up, early on??
> 
> that's a lot of potential votes lost and unavailable to a perfectly good candidate.
> 
> What we got here now, seems like, is a Busted election.



This ain't really a _serious_ thread (unless you're voting for Fulldraw ) because we couldn't possibly list all the serious pot stirrers as candidates.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> If'n LSUGeuax complains about the fact he was left off the slate early on, i'm gonna support him in his complaint.



Him complain?  Surely not.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You preach it brother!



dang hillbillys.........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> what about all them votes that went to others on account the preferred candidates name didn't show up, early on??
> 
> that's a lot of potential votes lost and unavailable to a perfectly good candidate.
> 
> What we got here now, seems like, is a Busted election.





Exactly......this poll is rigged


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> If'n LSUGeuax complains about the fact he was left off the slate early on, i'm gonna support him in his complaint.


 

I could go ahead and add a few to Phil's vote.........................  But won't.

I don't need all the PMS...... I mean PM's.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> I could go ahead and add a few to Phil's vote.........................  But won't.
> 
> I don't need all the PMS...... I mean PM's.





I think you should add a few to the "REAL" pot stirrer around here.......(Hint: notice my sig line)


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I think you should add a few to the "REAL" pot stirrer around here.......(Hint: notice my sig line)



You got LJay voting for me...don't be recruiting the other mods.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You got LJay voting for me...don't be recruiting the other mods.



Ljay knows a pot stirrer when he sees one.........


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I think you should add a few to the "REAL" pot stirrer around here.......(Hint: notice my sig line)


Before I go cheating, let's just see how the public responds, and then we'll do what we have to..


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Ljay knows a pot stirrer when he sees one.........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Before I go cheating, let's just see how the public responds, and then we'll do what we have to..



Cheating......such a harsh and misunderstood word.  Lets call it multiple voting


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Before I go cheating, let's just see how the public responds, and then we'll do what we have to..



Now your speaking FD's language.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Cheating......such a harsh and misunderstood word.  Lets call it multiple voting



Need I remind you?  We ain't in Florida.


----------



## Son (Oct 12, 2006)

*pot stirrererer...?*

What's the prize if I get it right?
Looks like whoever started such a topic is pretty good at it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Need I remind you?  We ain't in Florida.



It seems that way. Seeing how you rigged the vote


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Son said:


> What's the prize if I get it right?
> Looks like whoever started such a topic is pretty good at it.





Did 243 pay you to say that?


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> It seems that way. Seeing how you rigged the vote



I ain't rigging the vote, I'm just helping out with campaign advertisements.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Son said:


> What's the prize if I get it right?
> Looks like whoever started such a topic is pretty good at it.



Another constituent has spoken.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

Does the winner get 1 week or 1 month in time out?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Another constituent has spoken.



he said "pretty good" not the best......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Does the winner get 1 week or 1 month in time out?



 I withdraw my name from the ballot.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Does the winner get 1 week or 1 month in time out?



I think the "loser" should at least get a week.......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I think the "loser" should at least get a week.......



Hmmm.  Lets' see...if it's you, at least you have a new crossbow to keep you occupied.   Me...I just get to sit here and watch everyone else post.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, biggest pot-stirrer one week with second place getting 1/2 the amount?

 

I'm just playin' with y'all..... No time out.. But maybe we'll hand out a big ** Award or sumpin'... Maybe even dutchman could spare a big ol' pot and I'll supply a wooden spoon.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Hmmm.  Lets' see...if it's you, at least you have a new crossbow to keep you occupied.   Me...I just get to sit here and watch everyone else post.




You could always take SS to bass pro or something.....Uncle 243...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Ok, biggest pot-stirrer one week with second place getting 1/2 the amount?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just playin' with y'all..... No time out.. But maybe we'll hand out a big ** Award or sumpin'... Maybe even dutchman could spare a big ol' pot and I'll supply a wooden spoon.




Now your talking......2nd place needs a time out though.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Maybe even dutchman could spare a big ol' pot and I'll supply a wooden spoon.



FD has plenty of them already.  

How about a new crossbow so Gagirl can have hers back?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

Something like this would even work.  Maybe Jim can make it a Woody's smilie or something.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> How about a new crossbow so Gagirl can have hers back?



Please keep your punches above the belt!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Something like this would even work.  Maybe Jim can make it a Woody's smilie or something.



I'll donate this one for the forum use.  






Give FD credit...he found it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Please keep your punches above the belt!



thats right......you get 10 votes for that cheap shot


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> thats right......you get 10 votes for that cheap shot


So he goes from pot-stirrer to image theif!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> So he goes from pot-stirrer to image theif!!



Its called reverse psychology....


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 12, 2006)

View attachment 41786 here u go 243


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

another vote for 243.......


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

Delton said:


> Due to popular demand, I added a candidate.
> 
> I'll not vote on this so to keep it "fair", but will say that the BEST pot stirrers are the ones that do it under the radar... Meaning they sneak it in and when called on it are like "But that's not what I meant, I meant it like... "
> 
> ...



We're OK so far, but I do appreciate the offer. I'll keep it in mind for when Fulldraw gets outta hand.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> We're OK so far, but I do appreciate the offer. I'll keep it in mind for when Fulldraw gets outta hand.





What?  Yall cant be speaking in codes around here...


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> We're OK so far, but I do appreciate the offer. I'll keep it in mind for when Fulldraw gets outta hand.



What do mean "_when_" he gets out of hand?


----------



## pnome (Oct 12, 2006)

Linwood.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 12, 2006)

Are you trying to start something with this poll, FD? 
Sue


----------



## specialk (Oct 13, 2006)

not sure who to vote for, tell me who's got the biggest pot???


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

The question that should be on all of our minds at this point is why Spotlite doesn't have any votes?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

I wondered that too. Where is Spot?  

I think you can safely say we have been eliminated from this farce.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

After studying on this....I don't think GeauxLSU should be unfairly lumped in with the lunatics.  He doesn't stir the pot, he's more often considered a logical counter-point in the fine art of gentlemanly debate.











Unless you want to consider that intellectual pot stirring


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> After studying on this....I don't think GeauxLSU should be unfairly lumped in with the lunatics.  He doesn't stir the pot, he's more often considered a logical counter-point in the fine art of gentlemanly debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He belongs in here every bit as much as any of the rest of us, especially Muddy and me.

You're just mad 'casue he's got more votes than you.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> He belongs in here every bit as much as any of the rest of us, especially Muddy and me.
> 
> You're just mad 'casue he's got more votes than you.



I would gladly give him mine


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmlooks like most of the candidates  are responding.................what does that make you think?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmlooks like most of the candidates  are responding.................what does that make you think?



Only the ones that have no chance of winning this highly technical poll. The guilty are hiding sheepishly...


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmlooks like most of the candidates  are responding.................what does that make you think?



Well look here....another potential candidate that was somehow omitted from the ballot.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Well look here....another potential candidate that was somehow omitted from the ballot.



You bet! The Branchminnow can stir it up with the best of us... uh, I mean them.

Preachers are good pot stirrers.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

Accusations without proof???


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

The race is becoming interesting...........even though it was rigged.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> The race is becoming interesting...........even though it was rigged.....



I think the polls should be closed.  It appears you have been awarded the official title.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I think the polls should be closed.  It appears you have been awarded the official title.



Not so fast..........Ive got everyone i know to sign up today and "level" off the playing field a little......


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I think the polls should be closed.  It appears you have been awarded the official title.




So it would appear. Time for my concession speech yet?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> So it would appear. Time for my concession speech yet?



Lets hear it...........You appear safe...........I think we will only allow the top 3 to remain


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

Me and Dutch are tied for weak third....a vote for him was mistakingly cast for Elfiii.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Me and Dutch are tied for weak third....a vote for him was mistakingly cast for Elfiii.



Thats a shame......once a ballot is cast it can not be changed.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Me and Dutch are tied for weak third....a vote for him was mistakingly cast for Elfiii.



Says you! I think that vote was meant for the "243Savage Nation."


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I think the polls should be closed.  It appears you have been awarded the official title.



LET'S HEAR IT FOR FULLDRAW!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats a shame......once a ballot is cast it can not be changed.



I wouldn't be too sure about that. I've seen strange things happen to poll results if the right mod was brought into the deal. 

Which brings up another point. There are 30 mods on this board, counting admins. Only one mod voted in the poll. Is it safe to assume that he cast the mod block vote for 243Savage? If so, he should be declared the winner.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> LET'S HEAR IT FOR FULLDRAW!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that. I've seen strange things happen to poll results if the right mod was brought into the deal.
> 
> Which brings up another point. There are 30 mods on this board, counting admins. Only one mod voted in the poll. Is it safe to assume that he cast the mod block vote for 243Savage? If so, he should be declared the winner.



Don't be gettin creative with the math.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Don't be gettin creative with the math.



May need to stir the pot on the stove. Smells like sumpin's burning...


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


>



LOOKIN' MORE AND MORE LIKE THE SMELLER IS THE FELLER!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Don't be gettin creative with the math.



It is interesting that LJay, the High Sheriff, is the only mod that voted. I'm thinking that he voted for all the mods and that all 30 mod votes should be added to your total, that's all. No creativity in that at all. Just good ol' American voting know how. You know the old saying from former Mayor Richard Daley in Chicago, "Vote early and vote often."


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It is interesting that LJay, the High Sheriff, is the only mod that voted. I'm thinking that he voted for all the mods and that all 30 mod votes should be added to your total, that's all. No creativity in that at all. Just good ol' American voting know how. You know the old saying from former Mayor Richard Daley in Chicago, "Vote early and vote often."





I think you've been staring into the "Hot Now" light too long at Krispie Kreme.


----------



## marathon (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It is interesting that LJay, the High Sheriff, is the only mod that voted. I'm thinking that he voted for all the mods and that all 30 mod votes should be added to your total, that's all. No creativity in that at all. Just good ol' American voting know how. You know the old saying from former Mayor Richard Daley in Chicago, "Vote early and vote often."





Talk about pot stirring!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that. I've seen strange things happen to poll results if the right mod was brought into the deal.
> 
> Which brings up another point. There are 30 mods on this board, counting admins. Only one mod voted in the poll. Is it safe to assume that he cast the mod block vote for 243Savage? If so, he should be declared the winner.



You bring up a good point, Thanks for the insight. If you add the 30 mod votes plus his 10 for a "below the belt" punch from yesterday, its clear who our winner is


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> LOOKIN' MORE AND MORE LIKE THE SMELLER IS THE FELLER!!!!!!



and yet another entry was left out of the race........


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> and yet another entry was left out of the race........



They're coming in here like maggots to a gut pile.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> They're coming in here like maggots to a gut pile.



Exactly.......they tried to stay out of the spotlite until the last minute........bunch of instigators.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

16 votes so far for the obvious winner.  He's breaking away from the pack


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> 16 votes so far for the obvious winner.  He's breaking away from the pack



Appearances can be deceiving.

In my way of looking at the poll results, I see a run-off in the works. FD, as popular a pot stirrer as he is, does not have 50% of the vote.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> After studying on this....I don't think GeauxLSU should be unfairly lumped in with the lunatics.  He doesn't stir the pot, he's more often considered a logical counter-point in the fine art of gentlemanly debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said...


Not a vote fr me yet, I can be persuaded with $$ or a fishin' trip


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Well said...
> 
> 
> Not a vote fr me yet, I can be persuaded with $$ or a fishin' trip





You should find an envelope in your mailbox this evening....


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You should find an envelope in your mailbox this evening....



a pot stirrin' remark if I ever heard one   

shew me da money


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> a pot stirrin' remark if I ever heard one
> 
> shew me da money



I was just telling you thats where 243 told me he left it......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I was just telling you thats where 243 told me he left it......



So he's out on the campaign trail, huh? He can have my one vote.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

From what I've read around here, I think we need some more candidates on the ballot...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

Dang bollman.....  

Why me?


----------



## Adirondacker (Oct 13, 2006)

marathon said:


> I've always heard the guilty dog barks first.



I thought it was the dog that gets kicked the hardest barks the loudest?


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

After minutes of exhaustive work (2 to be exact) my concession speech is now ready.

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all the good folks here for their support of my opponents in this race. You will never know what that means. 

And now, to the folks who voted for me, y'all are all on my ignore list!!! 






























Just kidding. Y'all won't get off that easy.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 13, 2006)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY! I want to re-vote! GeauxLSU  was added after I voted. No fair. Must be some hanging chads somewhere that will decide this.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 13, 2006)

Funny thing is, Spotlite is the only unscared one left. Imagine that.....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Funny thing is, Spotlite is the only unscared one left. Imagine that.....



It was a bloodbath for most of us, wasn't it?


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

Uh-oh...two of you fellers got 16 votes each.   

I see a run-off in the near future.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> From what I've read around here, I think we need some more candidates on the ballot...



After my last "political" forum post, I'm quite suprised I'm not dragged in the mix


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> After my last "political" forum post, I'm quite suprised I'm not dragged in the mix



We're beginning to see your potential.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2006)

So if one more mod voted, how many votes would it count, and towards whom would it count?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

So.....everyone seemed a little quick to brand me as top pot stirrer.........Dont bother with all the "im sorry" PM's......i am editing my "buddy list" as you read this.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> So if one more mod voted, how many votes would it count, and towards whom would it count?



Dutch pretty much came to the conclusion the Ljay spoke for all mods when he voted, so , add the number of mods to 243's vote and lets see what the tally is.........


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> After my last "political" forum post, I'm quite suprised I'm not dragged in the mix


It can be arranged, you know..


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> It can be arranged, you know..



dont disappoint him........by all means add his name


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2006)

It would put him right around 34'ish... Twice as many as you and Phil.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Dutch pretty much came to the conclusion the Ljay spoke for all mods when he voted, so , add the number of mods to 243's vote and lets see what the tally is.........



Don't accuse ME of rigging the vote!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> It would put him right around 34'ish... Twice as many as you and Phil.




Sounds like we have a weiner....i mean winner.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> It would put him right around 34'ish... Twice as many as you and Phil.



That means it takes two of them to keep up with one of me.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

Hold everything...Phil is in the lead.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That means it takes two of them to keep up with one of me.



exactly.....mr. pot stirrer of the year


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2006)

> That means it takes two of them to keep up with one of me.



That would be correct. 

Oh and because of his involvement into this thread, Striper Addict has been added.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Hold everything...Phil is in the lead.


 

Who'd a thunk it???


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

999?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> It would put him right around 34'ish... Twice as many as you and Phil.



Is that including his 10 additional votes for that "below the belt" punch from yesterday?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Is that including his 10 additional votes for that "below the belt" punch from yesterday?


No, forgot about those, but I didn't add them.  I figure we'd save them in case we need them for later.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 13, 2006)

*My choice wasn't on here*

My choice wasn't on here


So I voted Dutchman just so I could see the results..... 

Ask me about my Mexican wife again,you old Mason you.........


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> That would be correct.
> 
> Oh and because of his involvement into this thread, Striper Addict has been added.



Just got back on and saw this...  man, you guyz are quick!


Alright, time for my vote...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Just got back on and saw this...  man, you guyz are quick!
> 
> 
> Alright, time for my vote...




and a wise choice it was........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> No, forgot about those, but I didn't add them.  I figure we'd save them in case we need them for later.



Good idea.....nothing like an "ace" in the hole....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> and a wise choice it was........



He must think I'm you.   


I'll be right back....I have to add another one to my ignore list.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Uh-oh...two of you fellers got 16 votes each.
> 
> I see a run-off in the near future.



Some political pundit you turn out to be! I made the run-off call shortly after 9:00 this morning on post #126. You're checking in a little late there Sparky.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> My choice wasn't on here
> 
> 
> So I voted Dutchman just so I could see the results.....
> ...



   

Thanks so much for that vote of confidence. It will not go unnoticed. Now, please refer to post #135, my concession speech. You are now on the ignore list.

By the way, how is Guadalupe doing?


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Some political pundit you turn out to be! I made the run-off call shortly after 9:00 this morning on post #126. You're checking in a little late there Sparky.



I was "seeing" the runoff you predicted earlier.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I was "seeing" the runoff you predicted earlier.



With the mod vote, you're still winning...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> He must think I'm you.
> 
> 
> I'll be right back....I have to add another one to my ignore list.



     sssshhh!  maybe it was the money thing! (post 130)

   




I'm outta here till' Monday (no pc access)...  if this is still in a dead heat then, I will gladly withdraw my respectable place in the basement and become campaign manager to the highest bidder


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

All I know is this....since the voting began, I've added 5 names to my ignore list.  Fulldraw was already on it but I am now going to change my email address and get an unlisted number.  Until then, I'm checking my caller ID from now on and watching for 768-7847.  (That's POT STIR on the phone keypad)


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> All I know is this....since the voting began, I've added 5 names to my ignore list.  Fulldraw was already on it but I am now going to change my email address and get an unlisted number.  Until then, I'm checking my caller ID from now on and watching for 768-7847.  (That's POT STIR on the phone keypad)





What an accurate vote mine was....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Until then, I'm checking my caller ID from now on and watching for 768-7847.  (That's POT STIR on the phone keypad)



Is that a 770, 706, 678, or 404 area code?


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Is that a 770, 706, 678, or 404 area code?



They made a special one for his neigborhood. 244, so that would be BIG-POT-STIR if you need to call him.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> They made a special one for his neigborhood. 244, so that would be BIG-POT-STIR if you need to call him.



I'm dialing it now...


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I'm dialing it now...



You should hear the ringer on his phone.  It sounds like a big spoon clanging on a kettle.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> They made a special one for his neigborhood. 244, so that would be BIG-POT-STIR if you need to call him.



Dang it man......now you know im going to have to call that # now and see who answers...........


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Dang it man......now you know im going to have to call that # now and see who answers...........



You'll just make your cell phone ring.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

It appears i have been unjustly accused........

Time to call my buddy spotlite and shoot bottle rockets at everyones house who voted for me.......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> It appears i have been unjustly accused........
> 
> Time to call my buddy spotlite and shoot bottle rockets at everyones house who voted for me.......



Gagirl hasn't voted yet.  That would be an easy 17th vote for you.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You'll just make your cell phone ring.



Got the answering machine.........."Hi you have reached 243. Im sorry im unable to take your call it appears there is still a pot to stir on woodys. Please leave your screen name and i'll stir your pot later........"


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Gagirl hasn't voted yet.  That would be an easy 17th vote for you.



I do know her password........


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Got the answering machine.........."Hi you have reached 243. Im sorry im unable to take your call it appears there is still a pot to stir on woodys. Please leave your screen name and i'll stir your pot later........"



You called Dutch.  He must be using the answering machine I sold him in the garage sale and he never changed the greeting.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> It appears i have been unjustly accused........
> 
> Time to call my buddy spotlite and shoot bottle rockets at everyones house who voted for me.......



Just take the easy way out and put them on your ignore list.

Wait a minute. Your list probably won't hold that many folks!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Just take the easy way out and put them on your ignore list.
> 
> Wait a minute. Your list probably won't hold that many folks!



but it did have room for one more.........


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> but it did have room for one more.........



Good.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 16, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Good.



I think you might have killed this thread.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 16, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I think you might have killed this thread.



There is too many people on everyones ignore list to keep this one going...........


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 16, 2006)

I would just like to point out that ALL of the candidates for Biggest Pot-Stirrer were MEN.... NO WOMEN!!!    

That sure says a lot!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I would just like to point out that ALL of the candidates for Biggest Pot-Stirrer were MEN.... NO WOMEN!!!
> 
> That sure says a lot!!




sounds like someone wants equal rights....  


Hey Delton.....can you make this poll a little more PC?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 16, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> sounds like someone wants equal rights....
> 
> 
> Hey Delton.....can you make this poll a little more PC?



WOMEN


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I would just like to point out that ALL of the candidates for Biggest Pot-Stirrer were MEN.... NO WOMEN!!!
> 
> That sure says a lot!!



There will be a new ladle in your Christmas stocking this year....one gift we know you'll actually use.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey! I'm "Nationally Ranked"! I can't believe Gooks is beating Fulldraw, what's up with that?

When it comes to pot stirrin' you know its' gotta' be Fulldraw!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 16, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> sounds like someone wants equal rights....
> 
> 
> Hey Delton.....can you make this poll a little more PC?



Not at all!! Why would I complain since there are no qualifying female candidates???


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Not at all!! Why would I complain since there are no qualifying female candidates???



Hmmm.......i could think of a few.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 16, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Hey! I'm "Nationally Ranked"! I can't believe Gooks is beating Fulldraw, what's up with that?
> 
> When it comes to pot stirrin' you know its' gotta' be Fulldraw!



Thanks for the support......Mr. Campaign Manager


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 16, 2006)

243Savage said:


> There will be a new ladle in your Christmas stocking this year....one gift we know you'll actually use.



I wouldn't know what to do with  it!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I wouldn't know what to do with  it!!



Just watch Fulldraw....he's the expert.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I would just like to point out that ALL of the candidates for Biggest Pot-Stirrer were MEN.... NO WOMEN!!!
> 
> That sure says a lot!!



I could name more than one who'd vote for you, uh, I mean a woman.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 16, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I could name more than one who'd vote for you, uh, I mean a woman.





    Nice try on the cover up there, Dutch!!!   

I don't think so... I think Phil's got this one hands down!!!   


Although Fulldraw does bring up a close second.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Although Fulldraw does bring up a close second.....



...and it ain't for lack of trying.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Nice try on the cover up there, Dutch!!!
> 
> I don't think so... I think Phil's got this one hands down!!!
> 
> ...



So, do you want me to start namin' names?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 16, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Not at all!! Why would I complain since there are no qualifying female candidates???


A few are over-qualified, therefore exempt from this position.  We simply couldn't afford you.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Delton said:


> A few are over-qualified, therefore exempt from this position.  We simply couldn't afford you.



Thanks for clarifying this matter up.........


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 16, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thanks for clarifying this matter up.........


No problem.

Kerri, we do have some clerical type positions available.  Something to keep you occupied until another pot-stirring position opens, ya know. 

Or until Phil gets tired.... 

Check with me in a couple years!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Delton said:


> No problem.
> 
> Kerri, we do have some clerical type positions available.  Something to keep you occupied until another pot-stirring position opens, ya know.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2006)

Delton said:


> No problem.
> 
> Kerri, we do have some clerical type positions available.  Something to keep you occupied until another pot-stirring position opens, ya know.
> 
> ...



Try a couple of hundred years! We've got it covered 'till then.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

cajun Phil is the top 5 choices, then fulldraw for the next 2 spots, 243 hits 8th position, a couple times


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> fulldraw is the top 5 choices, then cajun catholic Phil for the next 2 spots, 243 hits 8th position, a couple times



Traitor.........Sounds like i need to tell a "camping" story.....


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Traitor.........Sounds like i need to tell a "camping" story.....



    I dont know what your talking bout


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Traitor.........Sounds like i need to tell a "camping" story.....



Yep.  

Did he ever find his shoe?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Yep.
> 
> Did he ever find his shoe?



I was thinking more on the lines of how long he is banned from that camp site.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 17, 2006)

I think we should go by Number of posts on this thread.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Yep.
> 
> Did he ever find his shoe?



pot stirer


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of how long he is banned from that camp site.....



pot stirer


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> pot stirer



trouble maker.........


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> trouble maker.........



knot head


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 17, 2006)

HEY HEY HEY!!!!


No more of that!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!!
> 
> 
> No more of that!!!!



pot stirrer.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> pot stirrer.......



Bout time for you to change spoons ain't it? That one's gettin kinda thin....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Bout time for you to change spoons ain't it? That one's gettin kinda thin....



Yep. He's 'bout wore the tip off it from hittin' the bottom of the pot too many times!


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!!
> 
> 
> No more of that!!!!



knot head


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> knot head



     



Yeah welll...................my dad can beat up your dad!!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Yeah welll...................my dad can beat up your dad!!!!



Your dad got any brothers?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Your dad got any brothers?



yep seven of em.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> yep seven of em.



Tell him he better bring all of them then


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Tell him he better bring all of them then


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Tell him he better bring all of them then


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

Bunch of pot stirers


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Bunch of pot stirers



Firebug.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Firebug.



See what I mean


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Bout time for you to change spoons ain't it? That one's gettin kinda thin....



Just got the new one in the mail.....thanks...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Firebug.



How is your new spoon working?


----------



## LJay (Oct 17, 2006)

Ya'll keep tryin', but that ragin' cajun is still in the lead!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

LJay said:


> Ya'll keep tryin', but that ragin' cajun is still in the lead!!



243 taught him everything he knows.......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> 243 taught him everything he knows.......



I had a good mentor.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Tell him he better bring all of them then



You forgot to tell him to bring a sack lunch for 'em because its' going to take all day!


----------



## marathon (Oct 17, 2006)

Isn't it odd that the candidate with the lead hasn't contributed one time (that I recall) to this thread. Kinda like pot stirration without representation?


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

elfiii said:


> You forgot to tell him to bring a sack lunch for 'em because its' going to take all day!



When I get finished practice whooping my wife, its gonna be an all week deal.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

marathon said:


> Isn't it odd that the candidate with the lead hasn't contributed one time (that I recall) to this thread. Kinda like pot stirration without representation?



Maybe reverse psycology.....


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> When I get finished practice whooping my wife, its gonna be an all week deal.



I can whup mine in less than an hour.  Yours must be a real scrapper.


----------



## marathon (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Maybe reverse psycology.....





  Maybe if political candidates could do the same...........

O.k. back on track now.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I can whup mine in less than an hour.  Yours must be a real scrapper.



Well he will have SS chewing on his leg the whole time......


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I can whup mine in less than an hour.  Yours must be a real scrapper.



I like to make em suffer, a pop knot here and there. Let em know whos boss


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Well he will have SS chewing on his leg the whole time......



How did your weekend with SS go? Yall pick any fights with any little kids


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 17, 2006)

marathon said:


> Isn't it odd that the candidate with the lead hasn't contributed one time (that I recall) to this thread. Kinda like pot stirration without representation?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Handgunner (Oct 17, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Tell him he better bring all of them then


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

If we're basing this on who has replied the most in this thread (as some have suggested),  Delton is moving up in the top 10.   

I'm only there because FD keeps baiting me and I keep falling for it.   



fulldraw74  65 
243Savage  53 
dutchman  28 
Delton  19 
Spotlite  13 
marathon  11 
MUDDYFOOTS  11 
Branchminnow  8 
StriperAddict  6


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> If we're basing this on who has replied the most in this thread (as some have suggested),  Delton is moving up in the top 10.
> 
> I'm only there because FD keeps baiting me and I keep falling for it.
> 
> ...


I can delete my threads so that y'all can't see them. I can also add votes to anyone's count.  

How many did you say you needed?


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

Delton said:


> I can delete my threads so that y'all can't see them. I can also add votes to anyone's count.
> 
> How many did you say you needed?



Whatever FD is paying you, I'll double it.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's see... nothing x two = Nothing.

I'm open to a starting bid though...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

19 people on my ignore list.....its getting hard to keep up with what this thread is about........


----------



## marathon (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> 19 people on my ignore list.....its getting hard to keep up with what this thread is about........





Keep it up and you'll be out of pots to stir.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

marathon said:


> Keep it up and you'll be out of pots to stir.



Who are you kidding?  Between him and Dutch, they've got the market cornered.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

marathon said:


> Keep it up and you'll be out of pots to stir.



I noticed you quoted me but this is all i can see for your response.....This message is hidden because marathon is on your ignore list.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I noticed you quoted me but this is all i can see for your response.....This message is hidden because marathon is on your ignore list.



Here's what he said....





marathon said:


> Keep it up and you'll be out of pots to stir.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Here's what he said....





I noticed you quoted me but this is all i can see for your response.....This message is hidden because 243Savage is on your ignore list.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I noticed you quoted me but this is all i can see for your response.....This message is hidden because 243Savage is on your ignore list.



Check your email then.  Also, answer the phone or you'll have a voicemail.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 17, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Check your email then.  Also, answer the phone or you'll have a voicemail.


----------



## marathon (Oct 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I noticed you quoted me but this is all i can see for your response.....This message is hidden because marathon is on your ignore list.




   


Not really.........


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 19, 2006)

Delton said:


> A few are over-qualified, therefore exempt from this position.  We simply couldn't afford you.




You've been talkin' to my husband, haven't ya!?!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 19, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> You've been talkin' to my husband, haven't ya!?!


He swore me to silence...

I mean, No... we've never talked.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2006)

I think that maybe this thread has run the Cajun off. He ain't been around since this thing aired.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I think that maybe this thread has run the Cajun off. He ain't been around since this thing aired.



Stir harder....


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 30, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Stir harder....



grab whisk and froth-it a little


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 30, 2006)

Old dutch is a grand master.......he now uses the golden boat paddle for stirring.........


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Old dutch is a grand master.......he now uses the golden boat paddle for stirring.........



At least I haven't resorted to a boat motor yet.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> At least I haven't resorted to a boat motor yet.



Not yet...thats the next step LT. Grand Master.........Good luck. Im sure with your skills you will get there real soon......


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> At least I haven't resorted to a boat motor yet.



I got a blender I can lend ya that stirrs cold water so fast it becomes BOILING in les than 5 min...


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not yet...thats the next step LT. Grand Master.........Good luck. Im sure with your skills you will get there real soon......



Look who's talking, Mr #2 vote getter!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Look who's talking, Mr #2 vote getter!



I only got 30% of the vote......so somewhere there is 70% stirring around.....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2006)

But you were leading the league until Geaux got added to the list.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But you were leading the league until Geaux got added to the list.



It's a long season, he'll have a chance to catch up..


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2006)

Say, now that GeauxLSU has taken an early retirement from the board, albeit a temporary one, that would make Fulldraw the go-to guy in pot stirring, wouldn't it?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Say, now that GeauxLSU has taken an early retirement from the board, albeit a temporary one, that would make Fulldraw the go-to guy in pot stirring, wouldn't it?



Kind of like a "stand in" until the winner and still champeen returns huh?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Say, now that GeauxLSU has taken an early retirement from the board, albeit a temporary one, that would make Fulldraw the go-to guy in pot stirring, wouldn't it?



That would seem to be the correct addition by subtraction


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Kind of like a "stand in" until the winner and still champeen returns huh?



Exactly. Like the first runner up serves for Miss America if she ain't up to it for some reason...


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Exactly. Like the first runner up serves for Miss America if she ain't up to it for some reason...



I'm dearly praying a swimsuit ain't part of this competition..


----------



## ramsey (Oct 30, 2006)

Can you still vote or is this a done deal ?


----------



## Huntervationist (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey...Hv is not a choise? 
lil do you guys know!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I'm dearly praying a swimsuit ain't part of this competition..




No need for that, at all. 

Anyway, the vote has been cast and the First Runner Up is ol' Fulldraw.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But you were leading the league until Geaux got added to the list.



I guess im not at the top of my game anymore......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Say, now that GeauxLSU has taken an early retirement from the board, albeit a temporary one, that would make Fulldraw the go-to guy in pot stirring, wouldn't it?




You forgot about 243......Ljays "mod" vote counts for 30 so just add the other 5 to it and that would put him just ahead of the cajun.......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 31, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You forgot about 243......Ljays "mod" vote counts for 30 so just add the other 5 to it and that would put him just ahead of the cajun.......



Mod votes don't count.  They have to be impartial.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Mod votes don't count.  They have to be impartial.



They were.....and very accurate also....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

Either way, one of the two of you needs to step up and assume the mantle of leadership of the pot stirrers.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Either way, one of the two of you needs to step up and assume the mantle of leadership of the pot stirrers.



I agree, them two stir so much stuff they could wear a pot out


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> I agree, them two stir so much stuff they could wear a pot out



Do i hear a spoon rattling in the bottom of a pot?


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

All in favor of 243 Savage and Fulldraw handling the pot stirring duties and also keeping a good hot fire going under said pot, say AYE!































AYE.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey.....we gonna need some help. Dont forget to include yourself, muddyfoots, spotlite and elfii.......


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Hey.....we gonna need some help. Dont forget to include yourself, muddyfoots, spotlite and elfii.......



According to the vote, we are all unqualified compared to you two.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 31, 2006)

*...*



dutchman said:


> I am shocked, appalled, and outraged that my name was even included in this ignominious list.


 
Yah right...  I voted for you buddy...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I'm dearly praying a swimsuit ain't part of this competition..



I'm gettin' some bad "visuals" on that one.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> Yah right...  I voted for you buddy...



Dang, P.F. What have I ever done to you?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

dutchman said:


> According to the vote, we are all unqualified compared to you two.



Rank amatuers, worthy of barely an honorable mention.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Rank amatuers, worthy of barely an honorable mention.



Right.






















More or less...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 31, 2006)

*...*



dutchman said:


> Dang, P.F. What have I ever done to you?


 
Nothing other than serve as my hero and example...a living icon of "pot stirring" for all the world to see and enjoy... 

I just figured I would give FD and 243 something to rag on you about...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 31, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I'm gettin' some bad "visuals" on that one.



I'd mention my thoughts too, but gettin' a post pulled isn't what pot stirrin' is all about...





or is it??    



Hey  gonnawin, &  SBG...

_thank you for your support !!!_


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> I just figured I would give FD and 243 something to rag on you about...



Well, you have certainly accomplished that mission.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 31, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Well, you have certainly accomplished that mission.



And it's only just begun.....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> And it's only just begun.....



Ain't skeerd


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm personally surpised to have done so poorly in this poll. At least Anagama, HV, and roadkill recognize quality when they see it.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Hey.....we gonna need some help. Dont forget to include yourself, muddyfoots, spotlite and elfii.......



I only got one vote, so I dont stir the pot  

Spoon rattling?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> I only got one vote, so I dont stir the pot
> 
> Spoon rattling?



They seem to have forgotten your WalMart purse. That started about this time last year didn't it?


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 31, 2006)

elfiii said:


> They seem to have forgotten your WalMart purse. That started about this time last year didn't it?



Oh yeah....I see a "ttt" coming soon.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Oh yeah....I see a "ttt" coming soon.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

Done beat yall trunk monkies to eat Even took care of my camping trip where the woods were set on fire Had to get rid of my evidence


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Done beat yall trunk monkies to eat Even took care of my camping trip where the woods were set on fire Had to get rid of my evidence





Its always better if we just make something up anyways......


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 31, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Done beat yall trunk monkies to eat Even took care of my camping trip where the woods were set on fire Had to get rid of my evidence



That's ok.  We still know what you want us to forget.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That's ok.  We still know what you want us to forget.



Yep....the purses, fireworks and pony rides at wal-mart.........deleted but not forgotten.........


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yep....the purses, fireworks and pony rides at wal-mart.........deleted but not forgotten.........


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That's ok.  We still know what you want us to forget.



I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 31, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yep....the purses, fireworks and pony rides at wal-mart.........deleted but not forgotten.........




As well as the "Dixie Chicks are fine American patriots" thread...     



opps,  sorry...




wrong pot stirr'r


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> As well as the "Dixie Chicks are fine American patriots" thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got in the wrong "pot" didnt you


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

I fixed that.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84296


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 31, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> You got in the wrong "pot" didnt you



 

that ol' brainof mine...


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I fixed that.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84296


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 31, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I fixed that.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84296



And you dare to show your face at the Thai diner this thursday...   


I want to change my vote...  this one's way outta control...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

I figured that would get me a few votes on the pot stirrer poll.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 31, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I figured that would get me a few votes on the pot stirrer poll.



You can have mine, I'm not worthy of them.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 1, 2006)

You may not be worthy, but somehow you and I picked up another vote apeice overnight...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 1, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You may not be worthy, but somehow you and I picked up another vote apeice overnight...



Finally.........people are coming to their senses....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Finally.........people are coming to their senses....



If we could just get you moving in that direction...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 1, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If we could just get you moving in that direction...



Im slow out of the gate but have lots of stamina......


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 1, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> I only got one vote, so I dont stir the pot



You're too busy deleting good threads to stir anything.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 1, 2006)

My ignore list is officially up and running........ 

243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 1, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You're too busy deleting good threads to stir anything.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My ignore list is officially up and running........
> 
> 243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa



AHHHHHHHHHHH, fulldraw, no one can see that post, everyone is on ignore


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My ignore list is officially up and running........
> 
> 243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa



Gonna be a lonely life for ya...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My ignore list is officially up and running........
> 
> 243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa



Check your email.   

Do we have to go through all of this again?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im slow out of the gate but have lots of stamina......



Where's GAGirl77 when you need her? I'll bet she could straighten this out for us!


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 1, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Where's GAGirl77 when you need her? I'll bet she could straighten this out for us!



 WHEN was the last time he had a good pop-not anyway


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My ignore list is officially up and running........
> 
> 243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa



"Time Out" in cyberspace is a terrible thing, and quit sucking that thumb. You're going to mess up your teeth and need braces!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2006)

ttt for the late arrivals to the polls. Ramsey, now's your chance to vote for your favorite, Elfiii.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Where's GAGirl77 when you need her? I'll bet she could straighten this out for us!



Shes busy with dishes and laundry and such.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> WHEN was the last time he had a good pop-not anyway



Is that a ladel i see in your hands?   Whats that pot in front of you?   Nooooooooooooooo.............dont do it!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 7, 2006)

Bump.

After all, this is election day.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

Right at this moment, I'd say Dutchman for his performance in the Sports forum. Got a thread started, I mean a pot stirred up, and now it's stirrin' itself. 
But, there are several PSA members worthy of nomination. I'd proud to stir alongside all of 'em !!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm a failure. When I started the Bandwagoners thread in the Sports forum, I wanted the thread to get 500 looks and 100 replies in 24 hours without me getting banned in the process. Well in 12 hours, it has over 500 looks, but I got a ways to go to get them 100 replies.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 7, 2006)

You forgot a name on that poll...


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 14, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My ignore list is officially up and running........
> 
> 243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa




Hey!!!!....why am I on the ignore list?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 14, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Hey!!!!....why am I on the ignore list?



oh...ok...I must be on your ingore list because of the crossbow thing.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> oh...ok...I must be on your ingore list because of the crossbow thing.



That may have been a contributing factor, but the #1 reason is because you voted for him.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That may have been a contributing factor, but the #1 reason is because you voted for him.




oh...ok...Good reason!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2006)

Some president he turned out to be!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 14, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My ignore list is officially up and running........
> 
> 243Savage, balvarik, BIGABOW, bilgerat, ditchdoc24, doenightmare, dutchman, elfiii, gatrapper, Jody Hawk, Joe Moran, Just BB, marathon, Monk, MUDDYFOOTS, muleh, outdoorgirl, Robk, rpaul11, sniper1080, Spotlite, Ta-ton-ka chips, toddboucher, TrophyHunterNGa





Guess since I didn't make your list you got that 300 #s of corn before Muddyfoot turned it into mash


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 14, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> oh...ok...I must be on your ingore list because of the crossbow thing.



nope......thats randy


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 14, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Some president he turned out to be!



What on earth does that mean Mr. Treasurer.......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> What on earth does that mean Mr. Treasurer.......



He ain't saying, is he? Maybe the cat's got his tongue.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 15, 2006)

dutchman said:


> He ain't saying, is he? Maybe the cat's got his tongue.



Talk about early birds....  The coffee ain't even done and you're stirring this morning already.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm off today. Blame it on insomnia and the fact that my wife has to go teach school and she woke me up.

And I'm on my third cup of coffee.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 15, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I'm off today.



Think you can stay focused today?  We don't want to see any threads about shooting deer from the kitchen window in the swap and sale forum.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Think you can stay focused today?  We don't want to see any threads about shooting deer from the kitchen window in the swap and sale forum.



    

now thats funny.......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Think you can stay focused today?  We don't want to see any threads about shooting deer from the kitchen window in the swap and sale forum.



Shut up, you!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 15, 2006)

I've yet to vote, still assessing the selection criteria...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> I've yet to vote, still assessing the selection criteria...



dont let the low votes fool you.....we havent got all the ballots from Fla. yet......


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> nope......thats randy




Your right about that! He really hurt my feelings.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 17, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> dont let the low votes fool you.....we havent got all the ballots from Fla. yet......



Which begs the question, when does this pole close?
 I do want to make sure I get my little "i voted" sticker..and you know...voice my opinon and change my direction or whatever the smoke they were blowing....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 17, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Your right about that! He really hurt my feelings.



Randy,,,shame on you...must of been that influence of rap music....


----------



## SBG (Nov 30, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> I'd mention my thoughts too, but gettin' a post pulled isn't what pot stirrin' is all about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt sorry for ya!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2006)

I see you've gained a few votes on 'ole Geaux Mr. President.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 19, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I see you've gained a few votes on 'ole Geaux Mr. President.


 
He must have been out kissing some babies!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 19, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Mr. President.



I am not worthy of that title......


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 19, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I am not worthy of that title......


 
Too easy - must be a trap.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 19, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Too easy - must be a trap.



Dont worry......its not a "dung" thread trap.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Dont worry......its not a "dung" thread trap.....



Beetle there and dung that


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 5, 2007)

Time for a revisit.......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2007)

good lord, you mean I need to read all 13 pages of this and then vote???  YIKES


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 6, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> good lord, you mean I need to read all 13 pages of this and then vote???  YIKES



seems to me the ballot needs to be expanded


----------



## dutchman (May 6, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> good lord, you mean I need to read all 13 pages of this and then vote???  YIKES



No need to read, avatar queen. Just vote.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 11, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> good lord, you mean I need to read all 13 pages of this and then vote???  YIKES



Exactly........


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> What is the deadline for this poll to close anyway??



Once the mods determine it needs to be deleted......


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Once the mods determine it needs to be deleted......



oh I can help with that I gotta pic that will apparently shut down any thread


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> No need to read, avatar queen. Just vote.



Avatar Queen    

Oh well, I voted.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> Avatar Queen
> 
> Oh well, I voted.



Hooray.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Not so quick sparky.
> 
> Did you see, she did a write in for Fred Thompson.
> 
> She thinks this is the Presidential online voting feature.



I'm just impressed that she finally made up her mind.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Not so quick sparky.
> 
> Did you see, she did a write in for Fred Thompson.
> 
> She thinks this is the Presidential online voting feature.


----------



## ponyboy (May 11, 2007)

i would vote but ya left out i m is , i vote i m is ......


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Ol' Red has been making a name for himself lately.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> And your privilages as a member too, no doubt.....
> 
> Better save that one for another site.



He lost his posting privileges without even posting that photo...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 19, 2007)

Talk about a "blast from the past".............


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 19, 2007)

ok ok am new so what exactly is a " stirrer???


----------



## BKA (Sep 19, 2007)

biggtruxx said:


> ok ok am new so what exactly is a " stirrer???



It's some sort of a little sissy club; I really don't understand it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2007)

biggtruxx said:


> ok ok am new so what exactly is a " stirrer???




Members that got kicked out of the "Brotherhood of Troll Hunters"  because they couldn't make their quota for the month.  Their licenses were revoked so they stormed off and started  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Members that got kicked out of the "Brotherhood of Troll Hunters"  because they couldn't make their quota for the month.  Their licenses were revoked so they stormed off and started
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it backwards.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2007)

243Savage said:


> You got it backwards.




SSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If they didn't know what the PSA was, then they surely don't know what the BTH is either.


----------



## displacedhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> SSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If they didn't know what the PSA was, then they surely don't know what the BTH is either.


 
BTH?  Big Tall Hairy club  




You got nothin!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT...... Kind of a late anniversary.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

BKA said:


> It's some sort of a little sissy club; I really don't understand it.



Stick to the sand box...... The monkey bars are for the big kids....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess since Geaux left us, that makes you the weiner, FD....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I guess since Geaux left us, that makes you the weiner, FD....



I think its only fair to evenly distribute his votes among all nominees.......

Plus my term as "President" is up.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I think its only fair to evenly distribute his votes among all nominees.......
> 
> Plus my term as "President" is up.....



Evenly distribute amongst all nominees? I think that will mean that you still win...




















knucklehead..


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Evenly distribute amongst all nominees? I think that will mean that you still win...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The poll is still open..........


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> The poll is still open..........



The names I would vote for aren't on there


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I guess since Geaux left us, that makes you the weiner, FD....



I second that motion.


----------



## potsticker (Dec 7, 2007)

Without a doubt its none of the above. Everyone else used a spoon, i use a boat paddle.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

SWEET!!! I didn't even make the list....
Guess I will have to run as an Independant.
Any body wanna come to my campaign dinner?
The menu is spam sammidches and tater tots & its 10.00 a plate.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 7, 2007)

priveye said:


> SWEET!!! I didn't even make the list....
> Guess I will have to run as an Independant.
> Any body wanna come to my campaign dinner?
> The menu is spam sammidches and tater tots & its 10.00 a plate.



If I wasn't on th list I coulda been yer campaign  manager, I've had marginal experience


----------



## dutchman (Dec 7, 2007)

243Savage said:


> I second that motion.



All in favor...let it be known by saying Aye.

Aye.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

BKA said:


> It's some sort of a little sissy club; I really don't understand it.





I think you have a growing base of support for a He-man PSA haters club...good luck with that...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> I think you have a growing base of support for a He-man PSA haters club...good luck with that...



Did you find your Cowboy?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Did you find your Cowboy?



 

No..did you find a run in your hose?



dawg2 said:


> .....my favorite movie is Brokeback Mountain


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> No..did you find a run in your hose?



Fixed it with your nail polish


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> No..did you find a run in your hose?



Let's keep it in context:



FX Jenkins said:


> This is why some people find journaling interesting..I can't do it...but I see the same topics come up and sometimes I go back to research and read some of my old posts and wonder, did I really say that my favorite movie is Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Fixed it with your nail polish





Oh yea...this what I polish nails with..


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Oh yea...this what I polish nails with..



Me too


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Oh yea...this what I polish nails with..






And it leaves them with a mighty purty, blue-purple-black sheen!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> And it leaves them with a mighty purty, blue-purple-black sheen!





yep, won't chip either..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> yep, won't chip either..




And everybody that see`s em make such nice comments on em! Specially when it`s on the thumb!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> And everybody that see`s em make such nice comments on em! Specially when it`s on the thumb!



That is the truth!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

"hit your finger with a hammer?"   No, I was flipping myself in the forehead getting ready to go to China...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

my record is 2731


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

priveye said:


> SWEET!!! I didn't even make the list....
> Guess I will have to run as an Independant.
> Any body wanna come to my campaign dinner?
> The menu is spam sammidches and tater tots & its 10.00 a plate.




On second thought I think I will apply to be the PSA's Affirative action(token cripple)member.
That way they can get a minority tax write off!!


WOW!!! Did I just quote my own post?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

dutchman said:


> All in favor...let it be known by saying Aye.
> 
> Aye.



What ever are you talking about Mr. Vice Pres.?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry to get us off topic...I was trying to find a playground for the elementary kids when I had to break out some hand tools...

Seems to me the Poll starter kinda has a tatership on this situation..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

Tatership? Does that come in the french fried variety?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I see after all this time I ain't inched up one notch. I gotta' take a new approach.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Well I see after all this time I ain't inched up one notch. I gotta' take a new approach.



Dont worry, you are my favorite under acheiver!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Well I see after all this time I ain't inched up one notch. I gotta' take a new approach.



I think the mod thing scares people away.....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't believe I got another vote.  

Thanks a lot Priveye.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I think the mod thing scares people away.....




A pot stirrin Mod? thats kinda like me teaching step arobics


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

243Savage said:


> I can't believe I got another vote.
> 
> Thanks a lot Priveye.



I got so many that have voted for me i cant determine who the new one are......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

243Savage said:


> I can't believe I got another vote.
> 
> Thanks a lot Priveye.



Dear Mr 243,

Please accept this letter as my endorsement for you as PSA Grand Pu-Ba.I will expect my kick back to be payed in equal installments of backstraps and jerky.

Sincerely,

Priveye
PSA Director of Handicap Parking


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Well I see after all this time I ain't inched up one notch. I gotta' take a new approach.



Contrair....you got my vote just today..


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2007)

Still fulldraw.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Still fulldraw.



Figure that out all by yourself?


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 7, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Well I see after all this time I ain't inched up one notch. I gotta' take a new approach.




I'm thinking of bowing out gracefully myself...






even though its been the biggest suprise to me that Muddyfoots hasn't passed me yet


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> I'm thinking of bowing out gracefully myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late.    Your membership re-newal card is already in the mail.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 7, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Too late.    You're membership re-newal card is already in the mail.



Figures!  

"I tried to get out but they keep pullin' me back in" 

sorta like Al Pacino in the Godfather


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 15, 2008)

Things are slow...... TTT


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 15, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Things are slow...... TTT



Yeah it is


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 15, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Things are slow...... TTT


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 15, 2008)

Her1911 said:


>



Thats one twisted spoon you got there momma...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 15, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Thats one twisted spoon you got their momma...



 yup


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 15, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


>



yup the censor been workin overtime lately


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 15, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> yup the censor been workin overtime lately



with some new black listed  words i see.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 15, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> with some new black listed  words i see.........



yup


----------



## Buck (Apr 15, 2008)

I just want to know how you know this exactly?


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 15, 2008)

there are a bunch of names that aint on that list ........1st 1 missin is  ....linwood


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

Why'd secondseason vote for me?


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 15, 2008)

*trolls*



60Grit said:


> Linwood doesn't stir, he trolls,
> 
> 
> BIIIIIGGGGG Difference.



o k he is a troll an not a stirrer ....i stand corrected ...but i will let it happen again........2nd name missin is yours ....60grit .....


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm up to 8 votes now! Closing in fast on the lead.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 15, 2008)

*xxx*



60Grit said:


> This list was created when I was a mere wee rookie stirrer. These boys on this list are grand master stirrers, it takes years to attain that level of artistic profeciency.
> 
> Besides, my specialty seems to be sniffing out trolls,,,,,,,,especially those yearning for a new creek to dwell in that errantly land here...


 fergot theses stir:


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 15, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Why'd secondseason vote for me?




I voted for you too... I haven't been around long and 60 wasn't on the list soooooo you got the vote.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 15, 2008)

Luckily I never get recognition for any of my efforts


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I voted for you too... I haven't been around long and 60 wasn't on the list soooooo you got the vote.



Wasted vote....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 15, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Wasted vote....


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 15, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Luckily I never get recognition for any of my efforts



Maybe we need a pot stirrer of the year award. 

Let's collect nominations for a poll.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Maybe we need a pot stirrer of the year award.
> 
> Let's collect nominations for a poll.



You mean for '07? 

I don't think we did a Rookie of the Year, did we?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 15, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You mean for '07?
> 
> I don't think we did a Rookie of the Year, did we?




I would appreciate the consideration of "Rookie Of The Year" for 08..


----------



## contender* (Apr 15, 2008)

Who is the biggest pot-stirrer??


I don't know height or weight of any of the choices, therefore I can't vote..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I thought Remmie / Sharpie got it???



That was '06, wasn't it? Or was it Kenny?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 15, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Pass the hat.



No Muddy he said the hat not the "Bottle"


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> No Muddy he said the hat not the "Bottle"



Dang it, I don't reeed two goood....


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 15, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That was '06, wasn't it? Or was it Kenny?



Sharpie was 06, Kenny was 07.....http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=94458&highlight=rookie


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Sharpie was 06, Kenny was 07.....http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=94458&highlight=rookie



Maybe it was Remmy '05 and Kenny '06? I didn't think we did one last year.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 15, 2008)

60Grit said:


> They said Rookie, not Wookie.
> 
> Go to the back of the line....



I knew consideration was too big of a word for you 60. Next time I will put in laymens terms...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Sharpie was 06, Kenny was 07.....http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=94458&highlight=rookie



Ok!

 Where's Doe? He ain't been too kooky lately...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 16, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I just want to know how you know this exactly?



Its a seceret........


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Apr 16, 2008)

*Fulldraw74*

With you starting 'THAT' Thread i would say you are No.1 there partner


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 16, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Why'd secondseason vote for me?



Trouble maker.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 16, 2008)

riden said:


> With you starting 'THAT' Thread i would say you are No.1 there partner



Who paid you to say that?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Trouble maker.......



You're gaining quick on Geaux....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 16, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You're gaining quick on Geaux....



and your gaining quick on Elfiii........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> and your gaining quick on Elfiii........



For no reason...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 16, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> For no reason...



Now, now..... A moderator has spoken....


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 16, 2008)

*xxx*

i would vote elfiii 20 times but it wont let me .....an besides ..3 eyed elfs are rare an we want ours because he is good at layin down the smack on dilwood!!!!


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm hungry.... Anyone have any cupcakes?


----------



## SADDADDY (Apr 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm hungry.... Anyone have any cupcakes?



No……..but I’ll take some pudding


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 16, 2008)

SADDADDY said:


> No……..but I’ll take some pudding



Who said puddin' ?


----------



## secondseason (Apr 20, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Why'd secondseason vote for me?




I couldn't stand to see you lagging behind...so I voted for you.  

I voted for Ross Perot for president when he ran....I always pull for the under dog.


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 20, 2008)

When does this poll expire?  I can't believe I've got 16 votes.

Some misguided voters out there I'll tell ya.


----------



## Buck (Apr 20, 2008)

I just noticed that I haven't even voted yet...


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm saving my vote!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 20, 2008)

How about some free puppies?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194856&highlight=free+love


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 20, 2008)

243Savage said:


> When does this poll expire?  I can't believe I've got 16 votes.
> 
> Some misguided voters out there I'll tell ya.



You'd have another if I could vote again 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194774&highlight=chips


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 20, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You'd have another if I could vote again
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194774&highlight=chips




Now that's gratitude for ya.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You'd have another if I could vote again
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194774&highlight=chips



I will gladly take that into consideration.....

So that brings the total to 18.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

243Savage said:


> When does this poll expire?  I can't believe I've got 16 votes.
> 
> Some misguided voters out there I'll tell ya.



Pretty soon......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOOK OUT!!!!!

A new leader has pulled ahead......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 21, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> LOOK OUT!!!!!
> 
> A new leader has pulled ahead......



I knew he could do it...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I knew he could do it...



He made a last minute campaign just before the poll closed.......


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2008)

Must have had a late breaking surge from the rural precincts right here at crunch time. I smell a rat.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 21, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> He made a last minute campaign just before the poll closed.......



I figured all of the "write in" votes had to be counted...


----------



## JR (Apr 21, 2008)

elfiii said:


> Must have had a late breaking surge from the rural precincts right here at crunch time. I smell a rat.



Hmmmm.  Looks legit to me.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I figured all of the "write in" votes had to be counted...



Its' gotta' be the rural precincts. I think somebody stuffed the ballot box.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 21, 2008)

elfiii said:


> Its' gotta' be the rural precincts. I think somebody stuffed the ballot box.



Good point. I can't think of a more deserving winner though...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Good point. I can't think of a more deserving winner though...



My exact thoughts also.....

I knew the truth would come out.....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope this isn't one of those lists where their gonna one day come and take our spoons away...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> I hope this isn't one of those lists where their gonna one day come and take our spoons away...



Just dont register it in your name and then they cant prove you have it.......


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 21, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I figured all of the "write in" votes had to be counted...



but most of those who voted for 243 can't even write


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> I hope this isn't one of those lists where their gonna one day come and take our spoons away...





fulldraw74 said:


> Just dont register it in your name and then they cant prove you have it.......



What spoon officer? I sold all of mine in the parking lot at a pot stirring spoon show years ago.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> but most of those who voted for 243 can't even write


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2008)

They are keeping a list of everyone that posts in here... and then one day you will get that little sig line under your name...


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok Handgunner...you can fix the numbers back now.  I'll check back when I return from digging your obsidian.   

I can see 612 voting for FD though.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Ok Handgunner...you can fix the numbers back now.  I'll check back when I return from digging your obsidian.
> 
> I can see 612 voting for FD though.



The truth kinda stings dont it?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 21, 2008)

secondseason said:


> I couldn't stand to see you lagging behind...so I voted for you.
> 
> I voted for Ross Perot for president when he ran....I always pull for the under dog.



 No sympathy votes excepted here...


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> No sympathy votes excepted here...



She put you in the same boat with Ross Perot!


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 21, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> The truth kinda stings dont it?



What's gonna sting is when I send Nic and Muddyfoots ALL of the obsidian.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 21, 2008)

243Savage said:


> What's gonna sting is when I send Nic and Muddyfoots ALL of the obsidian.



I thought I was the only one askin for that!!! Guess I won't be able to get a PM thru before long...


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 21, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought I was the only one askin for that!!! Guess I won't be able to get a PM thru before long...



Just don't mention "a job" in the PM title and it will get through.  

No worries...I have a big chunk for you and Nic. Truck freight ain't gonna be cheap.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Just don't mention "a job" in the PM title and it will get through.
> 
> No worries...I have a big chunk for you and Nic. Truck freight ain't gonna be cheap.



Whoa!  Is that harvestable??? (not even sure if it's aword or not)  All I can say is wow!  How tall is that?  

Never mind, I'll be there in a couple weeks and I'll see it.  I bought a new shovel for my job!


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 21, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Whoa!  Is that harvestable??? (not even sure if it's aword or not)  All I can say is wow!  How tall is that?
> 
> Never mind, I'll be there in a couple weeks and I'll see it.  I bought a new shovel for my job!



Bring a backhoe.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Bring a backhoe.



I'm not sure if it will fit on the back of my moped.  With gas being so expensive, I figured it would be cheaper to drive out there


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 22, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Just don't mention "a job" in the PM title and it will get through.
> 
> No worries...I have a big chunk for you and Nic. Truck freight ain't gonna be cheap.



 Ummm,,,,,,,,,,I'll pay for the top third....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 22, 2008)

243Savage said:


> What's gonna sting is when I send Nic and Muddyfoots ALL of the obsidian.



Geez...... You got all the votes and now your wanting to keep all the obsidian......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 23, 2008)

Still no winners speech.......


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 23, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Still no winners speech.......



You don't have a speech writer?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 23, 2008)

243Savage said:


> I don't have a speech writer?



I could help you out if you need it......


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 23, 2008)

HA!  Look what I found...

_Pot Stirrer Election Charter, Chapter 9, Subsection 4, Rule 19a:  Any member so duly nominated for consideration to an electable office, by public poll, or otherwise by means of any public selection method, must be a legal resident of the state of Georgia.  If respective candidate's state of residency changes during the course of any election proceedings, candidate thereby becomes disqualified from further consideration to elected office._


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 23, 2008)

243Savage said:


> HA!  Look what I found...
> 
> _Pot Stirrer Election Charter, Chapter 9, Subsection 4, Rule 19a:  Any member so duly nominated for consideration to an electable office, by public poll, or otherwise by means of any public selection method, must be a legal resident of the state of Georgia.  If respective candidate's state of residency changes during the course of any election proceedings, candidate thereby becomes disqualified from further consideration to elected office._



Since you moved away its obvious you didnt attend last months meeting where we voted to ammend that rule... Its a sign we are growing and have now become "nation wide"..... Congrats on the win.....


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 23, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Since you moved away its obvious you didnt attend last months meeting where we voted to ammend that rule... Its a sign we are growing and have now become "nation wide"..... Congrats on the win.....



I'm filing suit.  

Did Elfiii ever get his diploma from that 90 day law school correspondence course? I need an attorney.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2008)

243Savage said:


> I'm filing suit.
> 
> Did Elfiii ever get his diploma from that 90 day law school correspondence course? I need an attorney.



Sally Struthers mailed him his diploma with a big gold star on it.  He's working on the gunsmith diploma now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 23, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Since you moved away its obvious you didnt attend last months meeting where we voted to ammend that rule... Its a sign we are growing and have now become "nation wide"..... Congrats on the win.....




I could never compete with folks like 243 but at least I can have hopes of at least being on the same field  anyone seen a catchers mitt?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 23, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I could never compete with folks like 243 but at least I can have hopes of at least being on the same field  anyone seen a catchers mitt?



What do you mean when you say "Catchers Mitt"


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 23, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I could never compete with folks like 243 but at least I can have hopes of at least being on the same field  anyone seen a catchers mitt?



Was it old and worn out?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 23, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Was it old and worn out?



Yep and i think it had some of Kennys special toppin left on it 

Jranger I borrowed it from Kenny gave it back then it came up missin just wondered iffin it had been found


----------



## JR (Nov 19, 2008)

Still living up to his title!


----------



## LLove (Nov 19, 2008)

over achiever.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 19, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Still living up to his title!



Hello pot...meet kettle.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems we need to add "someone" to the list........ especially after the "tags", social groups and the so called scrubs HE wouldnt invite.......


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Seems we need to add "someone" to the list........ especially after the "tags", social groups and the so called scrubs HE wouldnt invite.......


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2009)

I sure hate that the poll is closed...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I sure hate that the poll is closed...



want me to start another one?


----------



## 243Savage (Mar 20, 2009)

fulldraw74 said:


> want me to start another one?



You should.  It's obvious the results of this one were tampered with.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 20, 2009)

243Savage said:


> You should.  It's obvious the results of this one were tampered with.



Impossible


----------



## 243Savage (Mar 20, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Impossible



Did you notice that two of the candidates are now an Admin and a Mod?


----------



## straitshooter (Mar 20, 2009)

totally amazed i wasn't even on there!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Did you notice that two of the candidates are now an Admin and a Mod?



You win some, and you lose some.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Did you notice that two of the candidates are now an Admin and a Mod?



That in itself will no doubt inspire others to greatness...


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> That in itself will no doubt inspire others to greatness...


 
you mean extreme moments of drama


----------



## LLove (Mar 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> That in itself will no doubt inspire others to greatness...



im inspired.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> you mean extreme moments of drama



No. I meant exactly what I typed.

The drama is reserved for selected "others"...



LLove said:


> im inspired.



As well you should be!


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank goodness I wasn't part of this debacle.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Thank goodness I wasn't part of this debacle.



Rookie.......


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 6, 2010)

243Savage said:


> This is going to be great if it backfires on you.



It's amazing at insite you had back then-


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGABOW said:


> It's amazing at insite you had back then-



It was rigged..... they allowed "illegals" (non-members) of Woody's to vote..... Typical politics....


----------



## K80 (Aug 6, 2010)

My how things change...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

K80 said:


> My how things change...



but yet stay the same................


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 6, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> It was rigged..... they allowed "illegals" (non-members) of Woody's to vote..... Typical politics....



I heard there had been quite abit of "CHANGE" around here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2010)

Me thinks a moderator 'doctored' the votes.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Me thinks a moderator 'doctored' the votes.



What gave it away?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

This poll will close on 06-20-2020 at 03:17 PM


 I can still vote!!!


----------



## deerslayer11 (Aug 6, 2010)

wheres bigsteve at on the list???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGABOW said:


> I heard there had been quite abit of "CHANGE" around here!


 
It's Bush's fault, didn't you hear?


----------



## Tony Two Tone (Aug 6, 2010)

*He is!*


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

holy cow....I should have deleted this one...


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

I didn't vote.I like everybody on here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> I didn't vote.I like everybody on here.



c'mere, ya got a little "sumpin-sumpin" I need to wipe off fer ya...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow....I should have deleted this one...


 
Slacker..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker..



Hey now, don't be toooo hard on him, he's had a lot goin on since "then"...............


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, don't be toooo hard on him, he's had a lot goin on since "then"...............



Not really.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Not really.



 but youuuuu have................. 
Hey darlin'!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Not really.



...I see how it is...


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> c'mere, ya got a little "sumpin-sumpin" I need to wipe off fer ya...............



you my favorite.


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to know i have 10 more years to vote.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> Good to know i have 10 more years to vote.


 
Nope, I heard you have 10 days. When the new S&S fires up all thread prior to that will be wiped out..


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I heard you have 10 days. When the new S&S fires up all thread prior to that will be wiped out..



So how much are they paying you to put that bama picture on your profile pic?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> you my favorite.



Hiney kisser


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...I see how it is...



Sorry Dawg, I missed your post.....shouldn't you "hypothecally speakink of course" be shooting spikes in a QDMA county..


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiney kisser




Hey!Watch the language.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sorry Dawg, I missed your post.....shouldn't you "hypothecally speakink of course" be shooting spikes in a QDMA county..



...dern...you don't forget anything


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs by one right now! love ya keebs!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...dern...you don't forget anything



Hey bro anytime you need help draggin or carrin one out call me...and no I don't forget

Hmmmm...think I'll start a new thread..

Titled...Why must we


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey bro anytime you need help draggin or carrin one out call me...and no I don't forget
> 
> Hmmmm...think I'll start a new thread..
> 
> Titled...Why must we


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> So how much are they paying you to put that bama picture on your profile pic?


 
I signed a non-disclosure agreement, among other things. Sorry, if I told you Dawg2 would have to kill you.


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I signed a non-disclosure agreement, among other things. Sorry, if I told you Dawg2 would have to kill you.



He doesn't have to know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> He doesn't have to know.


 
He's worse than Elfii,,,,,,errr,,,,I mean Zeus. He has ears everywhere...


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's worse than Elfii,,,,,,errr,,,,I mean Zeus. He has ears everywhere...



We better keep this on the low down then...........


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

shhhhhhhh,Their here.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


>



New thread started in the deer hunting section...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...I see how it is...






david13 said:


> you my favorite.


MmmmHmmmm, yeah, riiiiight.............. 



dawg2 said:


> ...dern...you don't forget anything


he be a sponge!! 



242outdoors said:


> Keebs by one right now! love ya keebs!


  will you write me an acceptance speech??? 



Workin2Hunt said:


> New thread started in the deer hunting section...



 dang, I just started in the PF, NOW I gotta go to the DH tooooooo?????  ~~stomping off slip style~~


----------



## Coozie (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs gets my vote 

Can we vote twice?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 7, 2010)

Coozie said:


> Keebs gets my vote
> 
> Can we vote twice?



Again........Hiney kisser!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2010)

Coozie said:


> Can we vote twice?



That's the least "they" could do. And "they" know who "they" are...

Most of the folks on that list have retired from stirring.


----------



## Tony Two Tone (Aug 7, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow....I should have deleted this one...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

~~sniff~~sniff~~sniffff~~ I see some shenanigans goin on with this here poll............. 


Makes me wanna go HHHhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


http://forum.gon.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=1237


Fulldraw??  you added & then voted for ME???? aaawwwww


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 7, 2010)

dutchman said:


> That's the least "they" could do. And "they" know who "they" are...
> 
> Most of the folks on that list have retired from stirring.



Kinda what _I_ thought,too. There are many,many new stirrers of the pot since this was posted.


----------



## david w. (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~sniff~~sniff~~sniffff~~ I see some shenanigans goin on with this here poll.............
> 
> 
> Makes me wanna go HHHhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...




Elfii is going to ban me now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone nominated Miguel?? If not let me be the first.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Has anyone nominated Miguel?? If not let me be the first.



I too believe he should be at the top of the list, but by which name???


----------



## david w. (Aug 7, 2010)

sparky!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

david13 said:


> sparky!



Uuuhhh, you never read "60grit"?????


----------



## david w. (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, you never read "60grit"?????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

david13 said:


>



that was one of his names too......


----------



## david w. (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that was one of his names too......





Oh.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

david13 said:


> Oh.



 I'm still learning toooooo!


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm thinking I should reset the vote counters and edit the names accordingly.  Any nominations?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 16, 2010)

243Savage said:


> I'm thinking I should reset the vote counters and edit the names accordingly.  Any nominations?



here here....


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 16, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> here here....



Despite adding new candidates, you're still leading the pack.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> here here....



Where is my Fall Fulldraw Farms catalog?

Deer season is just around the corner


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)

im offended im not on the poll:d


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im offended im not on the poll:d



Sorry Seth, you were still in diapers then.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry Seth, you were still in diapers then.



stop that its creepy


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 16, 2010)

Just glad I'm not on the list


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 17, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Despite adding new candidates, you're still leading the pack.



Look at who all is admins and mods now...... No wonder things are so screwed up around here. Can't even get a simple poll to tally votes up correctly.....
Just look at what yall did to the swap and sell....



dawg2 said:


> Where is my Fall Fulldraw Farms catalog?
> 
> Deer season is just around the corner



Look in your nearest Doctors or Dentist office waiting room.....I had to do a little budget cutting. Had to get the most bang for the buck....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2010)

keebs 10,005


----------



## gr8full2day (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 17, 2010)

earl


----------



## Buck (Aug 17, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> Look at who all is admins and mods now...... No wonder things are so screwed up around here. Can't even get a simple poll to tally votes up correctly.....
> Just look at what yall did to the swap and sell....



We told him not too, but Nooo...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 18, 2010)

Buck said:


> We told him not too, but Nooo...





I bet $.50 of that $1 fee goes in his pocket.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

243Savage said:


> I'm thinking I should reset the vote counters and edit the names accordingly.  Any nominations?






243Savage said:


> Despite adding new candidates, you're still leading the pack.


 



Seth carter said:


> keebs 10,005


Check again..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> We told him not too, but Nooo...


 
He was the kid in school that was always daydreaming and never listening to the teacher.


----------



## ofcford (Aug 19, 2010)

elfi by far


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 27, 2012)

Isn't it about time to close this poll out???   It appears the majority has spoken....


----------



## mattech (Apr 27, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Isn't it about time to close this poll out???   It appears the majority has spoken....



Alot of new members now, we need a new poll.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2012)

What's a "Pot-Stirrer"?  Shouldn't this thread be in the cafe forum?


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 27, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Isn't it about time to close this poll out???   It appears the majority has spoken....



You are a nominee for the new poll for bumping this thread.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 27, 2012)

243Savage said:


> You are a nominee for the new poll for bumping this thread.



Still bitter about being voted top pot-stirrer back then i see......


----------



## pstrahin (Apr 27, 2012)

I aint been on here long, but I can't see Keebs as a pot stirrer.  Somebody named Quack sure gets a lot of grief.  Nicodemos seems to be kind.  Isn't elfii running in the election?  Trophy hunters and meat hunters are of one accord.  Conservative and liberals have reached common ground, i feel like I am leaving something out.


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 27, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Still bitter about being voted top pot-stirrer back then i see......



Must have been another poll somewhere.  I'm not on this one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I aint been on here long, but I can't see Keebs as a pot stirrer.  Somebody named Quack sure gets a lot of grief.  Nicodemos seems to be kind.  Isn't elfii running in the election?  Trophy hunters and meat hunters are of one accord.  Conservative and liberals have reached common ground, i feel like I am leaving something out.



You forgot to mention MUSTARD


----------



## pstrahin (Apr 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You forgot to mention MUSTARD



I knew I was leaving something out.  Thanks Mud!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I aint been on here long, but I can't see Keebs as a pot stirrer.  Somebody named Quack sure gets a lot of grief.  Nicodemos seems to be kind.  Isn't elfii running in the election?  Trophy hunters and meat hunters are of one accord.  Conservative and liberals have reached common ground, i feel like I am leaving something out.



Blasphemy ...........

Ban him, Ban him now!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 27, 2012)

diggin' up bones....


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 27, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> diggin' up bones....



Old habits die hard.  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6889838&postcount=603


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 30, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Must have been another poll somewhere.  I'm not on this one.



Sure you were.... Me and the "member who started this thread" are pretty close. He said apparently you changed your name to Keebs.....


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 30, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sure you were.... Me and the "member who started this thread" are pretty close. He said apparently you changed your name to Keebs.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sure you were.... Me and the "member who started this thread" are pretty close. He said apparently you changed your name to Keebs.....


 Say WHUT?!?!? I'm not me anymore?!?!?!


dawg2 said:


>


double


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 30, 2012)

dawg2 said:


>





Keebs said:


> Say WHUT?!?!? I'm not me anymore?!?!?!
> 
> double



I agree........

Not sure if its a case of mistaken identity or identity theft.....


----------



## huntinstuff (Apr 30, 2012)

Well since i dont know any of these clowns..... Errrrr people, I can't vote.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> I agree........
> 
> Not sure if its a case of mistaken identity or identity theft.....


If ANYBODY can get to the bottom of this, I'm sure YOU can, FD!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2012)

my choice is not on the ballot?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If ANYBODY can get to the bottom of this, I'm sure YOU can, FD!!



All the magical administrator powers floating around here keep me confused.....


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 30, 2012)

JESUS THREAD!!!! forget lent, 6 years! wow! resurrection!

pbradley and Miguel ain't even on the list!!! 

can a mod modify the list and restart voting?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> JESUS THREAD!!!! forget lent, 6 years! wow! resurrection!
> 
> pbradley and Miguel ain't even on the list!!!
> 
> can a mod modify the list and restart voting?!



Careful there, we only inflict pain,,,,,errr,,,,,,,I mean stir the pot in the Political Forum. This poll/pole/poul is for across the spectrum violat,,,,,errr,,,,,,,stirrers...


----------



## Throwback (Apr 30, 2012)

that poll listing is full of rank amateurs. 


T


----------



## pbradley (Apr 30, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> pbradley... ain't even on the list!!!
> 
> can a mod modify the list and restart voting?!




I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself.



I vote on the powers that be creating a cheif admin position. He/She could have Pink letters for their name instead of red. I think PBradley would be a most excellent choice for this inaugural position. Plus his name would look good in pink..


----------



## pbradley (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I vote on the powers that be creating a cheif admin position. He/She could have Pink letters for their name instead of red. I think PBradley would be a most excellent choice for this inaugural position. Plus his name would look good in pink..



Start a petition thread. See how many people you can get to sign up, asking the powers-that-be to draft me back into service. I bet you can get at least 9 signatures by the end of the week.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 30, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Start a petition thread. See how many people you can get to sign up, asking the powers-that-be to draft me back into service. I bet you can get at least 9 signatures by the end of the week.



Signed.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 1, 2012)

and it appears we have a new front runner......


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's a "Pot-Stirrer"?  Shouldn't this thread be in the cafe forum?


----------



## dawg2 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



That stuff will make you fat


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>





dawg2 said:


> That stuff will make you fat



Maybe its Orville Redenbacher's SmartPop..... "A low calorie snack".....


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> That stuff will make you fat



No.... THIS will make you fat.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2012)

Throwback said:


> that poll listing is full of rank amateurs.
> 
> 
> T





The best one isn't even listed. Is u He?


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2012)

I see 243 has been fiddling around with the poll results again.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

elfiii said:


> I see 243 has been fiddling around with the poll results again.


 he wouldn't be the one behind that, now would he?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

elfiii said:


> I see 243 has been fiddling around with the poll results again.



I see Elfii has been fiddling around with the idjits again.


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see Elfii has been fiddling around with the idjits again.



Nope. The idjits fiddled around with elfiii.


----------



## pbradley (May 15, 2012)

Veeerrrry funny. 

So, what do I win?


----------



## dawg2 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No.... THIS will make you fat.



Holy cow...my chest hurts just looking at that.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Holy cow...my chest hurts just looking at that.



That is one of JD's creations from Sunday before last. 

And yes, it tasted as good as it looks.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Nope. The idjits fiddled around with elfiii.



I ain't skeered of no beancounter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of no beancounter.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Need some butter with all that popcorn?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 15, 2012)

There is a big difference between pot stirring and posting. I might have to study on this one for a while.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 23, 2013)

Looks like we have a new candidate in the running....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2013)

fulldraw74 said:


> Looks like we have a new candidate in the running....


Give em some Pepto Bismal, Bismol, Biz..........the pink stuff.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 24, 2013)

One vote already.....


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 24, 2013)

Looks like popcorn talk will get you banned!


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 24, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Looks like popcorn talk will get you banned!



or turn you into a mod or admin.....


----------



## . (Nov 28, 2013)

Fulldraw still leading the way.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

by a mere 27,000 and then some.  Neck and neck


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 28, 2013)

Those folks couldn't stir an electric mixing bowl. I still refuse to vote


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

didn't want to say it out loud but agreed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Kendallbearden said:


> Those folks couldn't stir an electric mixing bowl. I still refuse to vote


Any housewife can hit a button on a mixer, there is an art to stirring. They are two entirely different activities, Betty Crocker.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

if their ain't a banned label by your avatar, u are not the biggest pot-stirrer.  A mere chucker!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

David Parker said:


> if their ain't a banned label by your avatar, u are not the biggest pot-stirrer.  A mere chucker!


If they are banned there is no avatar.........duhhhhh. 

Dang Rookie Newbie wanna be duck hunters. Where do they all come from?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Rookie Newbie wanna be duck hunters. Where do they all come from?



Loganville?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If they are banned there is no avatar.........duhhhhh.
> 
> Dang Rookie Newbie wanna be duck hunters. Where do they all come from?



omg, I am such a fail.  Go find some windmills or some'n u pot-stirrer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Loganville?



Clearly



David Parker said:


> omg, I am such a fail.  Go find some windmills or some'n u pot-stirrer.


No need to get your panties in a wad lil' feller, you just need to spend more time workin the granary at Fulldraw Farms. That is all. If you need a hug, then PM Quack or Blood on the Ground. One of them is always available for therapy sessions.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

You are the only one that understands me Miguelli.  You and Sancho anyway.  When are you going to put that poor example of a horse to pasture.  Come to think of it, you gettin long in the toofers too.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

pm sent btw.  Will they make me feel special though?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

David Parker said:


> pm sent btw.  Will they make me feel special though?





Banned


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Banned


He shoulda took my advice...


----------



## pbradley (Nov 30, 2013)

5th?!? I clearly have some work to do!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 20, 2014)

Found another one!!!!!!!!!


----------

